# Probability of recovery:)



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Hey everyone. I have decided I am going to start ignoring my condition. It has taken over my life. Does anybody know the probability of recovering just by ignoring it? I'd love some answers! The medications I'm taking are Lexapro and Klonopin. Just in case that's important. Alright well thanks! Leave your experience and comments.<3


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

100%.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Ignoring/accepting, for me, 100%, as above. 

Go for it!


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Alright it's the only thing I haven't tried and the one thing with the best success rate so I'm going for it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck, I know you can do it! 

In case you're interested, this is a link to my own recovery, where I used acceptance http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/35658-im-now-recovered-and-i-want-to-share-what-ive-learnt/


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I found reading really keeps my mind off of it. Ill have to add that to my recovery blog tonight! So it's not so much ignoring it.... But distracting yourself. Because when you're distracted you don't think about it. Correct?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Delicate, I read your thread. it was very inspiring. I hope to have the same recovery as you. I'm still skeptical right now since depression and anxiety have a hold on me at the moment but I do have some bit of hope I can beat this.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

thats what i been doing , seems to be working ...slowly,


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Well,I'd bet it can work.

Just one question,do you feel that in Klonopin,your DR feels better?

What's your dosage?


----------

